# Majah Lazah!



## Nienna (Feb 15, 2010)

It's probably illegal to download because of copyright laws.

But I HIGHLY recommend getting/or listening to BBC Radio1's Essential Mix of Major Lazer. It's 2 hours of non stop reggae, funk, a little bit of Nirvana mixed with techno, trance and dub-step.

http://isohunt.com/torrent_details/108938341/major+lazer?tab=summary

The E-Mixes are usually almost always pretty good, but this is the best I've heard.


----------

